# Snake River Trial



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard about 46 dogs made it to the land blind in the Open. The wind was howling and they were trying to finish the blind today.

I also heard that 15 dogs made it to the water marks in the Qual, which they also wanted to complete yet today.

We appreciate any news from the Qual in particular.

-Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*QUALIFY RESULTS*

1st Elk Run Sundance - Don Remein
2nd Millforge on a Roll - Karl Gunzer
3rd High Tech Takeover - Shaun O'Neill
4th Armagh's Irish Roisin - Don Remein
RJ Picabo's Magic Marker - Don Remein

Jams: Watermark's Troublesome Benny-Karl Gunzer; There and Back Again-Bill Totten; Wyldfire's Midknight Lullaby, SH-Laura Foster; Shadow's Whiteshoes-Karl Gunzer; Delmarva's Country Girl-Cindy Huff


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Just heard that Melanie's "Rev" won the Open!!!

Congratulations team Firemark!

Sorry I don't have other results, but I'm sure Melanie will post them when/if she comes down off of that cloud!


John


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations Melanie!!!! Sargenti breaks out of his slump with Ms. Golden girl and also takes third with World Famous Magical Mischief! owned by the Augustyns. Way to go Billy!
LM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Snake River*

Congratulations to everyone. Thanks for posting. Marie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Mel,

Wow! Rev is due. She did it against a strong field.

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Yahoo Billy!!!! and congratulations to Rev (and Melanie) and to Magic (and Joe) Good work. Any more details????


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I know Glenda Brown's Golden, Trev, "Ida Red In The Zone" took 2nd in the Open. Not often Goldens take the first 2 placements in an Open! Way to go Red dogs!!

Congrats to Melanie & Rev and Glenda & Trev

Teri Jakob


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Snake River*

Just got back to my room (almost 10 o'clock) and will post results of Open tomorrow as my book is in the car.

Goldens Kicked Butt!!!!! Rev won and my Trev got second. Billy got third with Magic and Wham got 4th---think it was Wayland who got the R.J.

Anyway, will give you complete results (if still coherent) in the a.m.

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Snake River*

Glenda that is just great!!! Marie


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Snake River*

Forgot to put in for the benefit of a few of the unenlightened----the waterblind was very difficult and both Rev and Trev laid down two fantastic ones!!!!!! Without the use of waterwings. Also, both got very wet in the last series and put their noses down right on each bird.

Glenda


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow!! Way to go Glenda! Two great dogs and two great people ended up one-two.

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Glenda, Congratulations on your second. What a thrill. I look forward to your post tomorrow to see the rest of the results....that is if you can get your feet back on the ground.

Janet Olson


----------



## Jeff Buikema (May 24, 2004)

Pretty incredible! I cannot remember a time outside of the Specialty when two goldens placed first and second in an Open. Congratulations Glenda and Melanie! What a golden day! Treasure the moment. Trev and Rev made a little history. 

Jeff


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Melanie and Glenda:

Congratulations on your first and second in Open. Wow!! Go Red Dawgs!!! 8) 

Paula


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Sincere Congrats. to Melanie and Glenda. Go Red Dogs!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Glenda! Way to go Rev and T-Rev (Trev). I think I'm naming my next pup U-Rev!


John

PS Welcome out of lurker mode Bev!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Snake River*

This will be fast as I have to get out to the grounds for the Amat. waterblind.

1st Firemark Start Your Engines
2nd Ida Red in the Zone
3rd World Famous Magical Mischief
4th FC Esprit's Double Whammy
RJ Mr. Waylon of Rimrock

Jams: FC Remington's Duk Dawg
AFC Citrori's Accept No Substitute
Paddy Kate's Slick Mick
FC Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown
Highstar Midnight Dream
Classic Loose Cannon
AFC Fat City Chase
Ruff Cutt Diamond
AFC Hilltop's Boondocker


Glenda


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations Rev and Trev, way to represent!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Melanie and Glenda this should be on the main page.


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

YES!!!!!! 8)  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Melanie, Glenda and Bill!!!! I can't be more EXCITED for you all!!!! :-D Val


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Congratulations to Melanie & Rev and Glenda & Trev! 

And congratulations also to Jim and Kathy Pickering for producing Trev . . . .

Andy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Melanie and Glenda, Rev and Trev. Goldens in first and second in the Open!!! Go Red Dogs Go!!


----------



## Ted Hilfiker (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie and Glenda....

Oh yeah, you girls are doing us swampcollie folks proud. Huge congrats!!!!

Ted


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Melanie.

This is so awesome! Congratulations to you and Rev! Red dogs rule!

Diane


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Melanie and Glenda...Congrats!!!!
We're so very proud of you )))

Susan and the Fluffies
________
Glass Bong


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

YES YES YES YES!!!! Way to go Rev and Melanie and Miss Glenda and Trev!!!!!!!!
How's that for a Fluffy Double?
A HUGE congratulations from your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

A big CONGRATS and Hatts off to you all!!! How exciting!  Katie & Who


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> How's that for a Fluffy Double?


Becky..what a great line!! ...hope there are lots more..this year!! 

"Fluffy Doubles"


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Melanie and Glenda...Congrats


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on Am and Derby results?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on Am and Derby results?


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow! Congrats to both Glenda & Melanie. Glenda, I told you two years ago that I really liked that red dog of yours--I knew he'd be one to watch!!
Suzanne B.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS to Melanie and Rev, and to Glenda and Trev!!!!!

 

Bente and Maggie


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought the golden specialty was in KC this yr. Goldens 1-2 and the girl leading the way. Congrats to Melanie and Glenda, and Glenda we would really like to see Trev in KC, he can stay with me!!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Snake River Amateur*

I think I saw most of the Amateur  :lol: 
1st - Paddy Kate's Slick Mick - Jim Smith
2nd - TNT Det-A-Nator - Brad Peterson (1st amateur run)
3rd - FC Jazztimes Hanging Chad - Steve Bechtel
4th - AFC Absoroka Sioux Not Afraid - Joe Skaggs
RJ - Hardscrabbles Windfall - Steve Bechtel
JAM's :
FC Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown - John Terrriciano
Shadowpines Trip Ticket - Bob Byrum
Red Butte's Rock SLide - Joe Taylor
Moonstones Sea Biskuit Run - Bill Mcknight

Lee Herskowitz


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Derby Results????*

Just wondering about the derby results. I heard that Waterdog's Wingman "ICE" got 3rd and wanted to congratulate him and the owner.
Thanks,
Louann


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Derby Results????*



CCR said:


> Just wondering about the derby results. I heard that Waterdog's Wingman "ICE" got 3rd and wanted to congratulate him and the owner.
> Thanks,
> Louann


that's AWESOME. Congratualtions Russ! I believe this was Ice's first derby. He was a great natural marker, liner and when he did hunt, he hunted smarter that most young dogs i've ever seen. I know Russ can use this good news! Thanks Louann.

-Kristie


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Ya, big congratulations to Russ and "Ice"


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone, that's our first points, and I feel like a proud papa! Unfortunately Karl and Rob are on a 10 day trip ending this coming weekend in Salt Lake. I was unable to make the trip with my bad back, however I will be running "The Iceman" at Missoula and Billings trials coming up. I'ld like to thank Kristie who started both Ice and myself off through basics, of course I was by far the toughest one to train. A big thanks to my friends Karl Gunzer and Rob Erhardt from High Spirit Retrievers who We've traveled and trained with for the last year. And training partners Steve and Sally Low, Bill Mcknight and Judy Bly. Talk about addiction, 12 steps must be in my future!!

Thanks again everyone,

Russ


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Russ Lain said:


> Thanks everyone, that's our first points, and I feel like a proud papa! Unfortunately Karl and Rob are on a 10 day trip ending this coming weekend in Salt Lake. I was unable to make the trip with my bad back, however I will be running "The Iceman" at Missoula and Billings trials coming up. I'ld like to thank Kristie who started both Ice and myself off through basics, of course I was by far the toughest one to train. A big thanks to my friends Karl Gunzer and Rob Erhardt from High Spirit Retrievers who We've traveled and trained with for the last year. And training partners Steve and Sally Low, Bill Mcknight and Judy Bly. Talk about addiction, 12 steps must be in my future!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone,
> 
> Russ


You were running him at this one weren't you? That's double GREAT! I hope you're feeling better. I'm sure this was a great pain killer! LOL

-K


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Snake River*

Russ congratulations on the Derby 3rd. You are now hooked. I just had an e mail from Ronan and the Derby at Missoula has only 19 dogs. I love those small Derbies. Will you be training with Karl in June? Iwill be training with Eric Fangsrud the middle of June. I imagine you have been to Eric's grounds with Karl only a few blocks away. Maybe I'll run into you.Marie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Ice, Russ, Rob and Karl, on placing third in Ice's first Derby. I really enjoy training with all of you, and Russ has stuck with it despite his severe back pain.


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Marie,

I'm year round training with Karl, pretty much a dog gypsy/trailer trash these days. We will be in Montana until the end of September when we leave for Texas. I'm sure we'll meet this June. Love to talk with people who've been around this game for awhile, the more I seem to learn the dumber I feel. Hopefully "The Iceman" will carry me until I'm a little less dumb!

Later,

Russ


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Snake River*

Russ sounds like you are doing what I have done for years. I spend only a few months here in Arizona used to live in Calif. I have a travel trailer as well. I usually camp at Mission Meadows in Ronan but may stay at Valhalla his summer (Eric's training ground). The cost of gas will be a big factor. I imagine you camp at Karl's. I will be in and about Ronan until end of Sept. If nothing else we will run into each other at the laundrymateSuds and Duds. M


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Who won the derby"


----------

